# Low tech Bowl



## Angelfishguy99 (5 Mar 2021)

Just thought I would post a picture of my low tech bowl. It has been running a couple of months with no problems


----------



## nayr88 (5 Mar 2021)

Great bowl, what have you found the most successful plant species have been for you?


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (5 Mar 2021)

nayr88 said:


> Great bowl, what have you found the most successful plant species have been for you?


Definitely Buce, it is extremely healthy. I started it with some crypts in the back but they have all melted and only starting to regrow now. Helanthium Tenellum also growing well but slow. Bacopa caroliniana another plant that is doing well. salvinia natans completely takes over and remove some every week


----------

